# Crocus-Zone 5



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Today March 17, 2009 and it is sunny and warmer than usual, our crocus flowers are blooming and the bees are on it like AIG is on the bail out money. Pollen loads on bees are nice to see again.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I planted about 100 crocus bulbs in the fall just off my new patio. It has finally been cleared of snow and in full sun for a week now. No signs of life yet.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

My first crocus peeked up yesterday, too. Only 3-4 flowers, but SO nice to see some color!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*crocuses*

Ours just poked through the ground yesterday. It can't be long. P,N, I like your comparison with AIG


----------

